# who stocks Merc parts?



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

I need a couple throttle cables for a 2004 Merc. 25 tiller and nobody around Bradenton stocks any. 
How about St. Pete or Venice any good stocking dealers?
I can order them but would like to be on the water this weekend. 

thanks.


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

nevermind I found out online you can just order from Mercury direct via Mercury Express and they send you the parts direct. Great customer service over the phone and parts confirmed in stock and lots cheaper too.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you got a link? i need a starter for my 2 smoke


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is the link. If you click "contact us" on the bottom of the page you can talk to a real person at Mercury. 

http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Here is the link.  If you click "contact us" on the bottom of the page you can talk to a real person at Mercury.
> 
> http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/




cool  thanks


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

Surprisingly good service the parts were at my door in 3 days. Wish everything worked so smoothly.


----------

